# New sight for old eyes?



## cigarpete (May 3, 2011)

I have been looking (lurking) around for about a year. There is so much great information here!

I shoot a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, Scott Release, Whisker Biscuit, and a three pin sight. I have a question I am looking for a new sight. My old sight is getting fuzzy. I shoot tight groups to 30/35 yards, but over the last year seeing the target beyond that becomes blurred and my groups expand past where I am comfortable.

I have no problem seeing the target with both eyes open but looking through a peep with one eye closed I lose focus. I have tried larger peeps. I wear glasses for work and reading but don’t need them for long distance, I can hit a golf ball 275 yards and watch it land in the ruff or lake with no problem.

So I have read about lenses or magnifying lens that can attach to sights, I have three questions:

Has anyone tried them?
How did it work?
Who makes them?

Pete


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

most scope shooters use a lens, if yu however don't choose to shoot a scope, there are many pin attachments for target sights.. they are spendy though.. you can get a viper sight with a zeiss lens and any configuration of pins you like the sight ring is threaded to accept zeiss scope lenses... heres the thing though.. a lens on the sight isn't going to give you clarity it will give you magnification and if you go above 3x it will actually contribute more to the blur... for this they make peeps with lenses... a clarifier will be the one you need i believe... it clarifies the target fromt he blur created by scope magnification but it should help you out as well... look out though because they also make a verifier peep, this is more for the far sighted folks... it helps clarify the pins on the sight for those who cannot see their sight because of failing eyesight... kinda like bi focals. hope this helps..


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

viper predator microtune, and viper diamondback i believe are both a true pin sight with a lens capability...


----------



## cigarpete (May 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, this helps


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

no problem Sir


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Old eyes can still compete*

I am 50 yr. old. I shoot 3D & spots and I have the same problem. 1.A Magnified lense will clear up the target face for U. I shoot a 6X Zeiss lense drilled thru .019 blue fiber with the LP Pro light kit. You might want to go to your eye doctor and get contact lenses FOR DISTANCE. this helped me tremendously. Get your hands on a Lancaster Archery Supply catalog where you can purchase everything that u need to fix your problem. Warning! I found that there are a lot of variables when changing to a magnified lense and a clarifier in your peep with contact lenses on. I shoot a no.2 clarifier,1/8 inch dia. Specialty Archery Products is the manufacturer of my peep & clarifier lense. I can not express how important the blue fiber and the artificial light on my aiming dot is because the sun light can cause a halo effect on your aiming dot. HHA make great sights for what u r looking for. Send a PM and I will share everything I have learned about this problem. I can now see the scoring circles on McKenzie 3D targets out to 40 yd. You are not going to fix your target clarity problem as if you were 17 yr. old.


----------



## panheadwilly (Mar 27, 2011)

I shoot a HHA, you can get a lens kit for it for about $75, if you do get a HHA spend the extra bucks and get on with the rectifier, it allows you to expose or cover the fiber optic to control how bright the pin will be.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lancaster archery will have what u need ..


----------

